# Hunting rigs scores/pics



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

first 3-d round ever 239/300


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

nasp i shot 283 in practice one day.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

my hunting/3-D rig!


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

for 3d my best score was 187/200


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i've shot one 300 with my AM35(44x shooting pins and nanoforce). Best vegas rounds have come from it too, couple 298's.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Heres my Hunting rig and 3D rig :thumbs_up

Best score with the Athens is a 300 10X. Never shot a 3D with my Mathews setup the way it is now


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

I shot a 367 out of 400 a few weeks ago.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I use my OMen for both. Set up for 3D I shot a 379 in the pouring rain on Sunday and set up for hunting I usually shoot in the high 280's and above for 30 targets.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Mine*

I have never shot 3d with it so i dont know the scores haha


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I went to my first 3d of the year and shot a 284/360.


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

my best 3-d with my athens was a 291/300 w/11x's. some other scores were 281, 286, and 278. my best vegas round with it was a 298 with 25x's.


----------



## pse-shooter93 (Jun 18, 2010)

Shot a 300 at the local bow shop. We had a money round and I lost by two x's.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have really never shot 3-d or any competiton shooting before but I am wanting to start shooting 3-d with my Z7, the pics are on the thread I posted about it.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I have really never shot 3-d or any competiton shooting before but I am wanting to start shooting 3-d with my Z7, the pics are on the thread I posted about it.


you should, its alotta fun.


----------

